# Lowell Academy Preparation



## JAS6 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm supposed to head to the Lowell Police Academy some time in the spring. 
I was wondering, if any of you are fitness guru's, the best way to prepare?
I'm an avid weight lifter, but I know weight lifting doesn't prepare you for all the running I keep hearing about. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm no fitness expert, but I believe the best way to prepare for running is to start running. It sucks I know, I try to run AT LEAST 2 miles a day.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Like WaterP said, the best way to train to run is to run. That being said in the aftermath of a snow storm, if you run on a treadmill, realize it is not a match to an outdoor run. You can mix both, but really try to get miles of uneven terrain, potholes, etc ... to mimic your future runs. Also, treadmill runs are an exact science, you set an 8 min pace, that's what you do - get a watch with timing features and try to find out what your pace is on your own. Measure out routes of varied distances with some hills thrown in, run at a pace where you are working but able to speak a sentence - then time a mile. Try to use this to build on for next time...decrease it by 10 seconds, or add distance. Find your pace, relax and zone out.... if you are inclined, there are online running logs to keep track of times/mileage, etc. Throw in some cross train days of sprints, minute rest, sprints... bleachers are good as well as basic plyometrics - get a box and jump over it back and forth. Jump rope for cardio at the end of a run to help you build up cardio strength. 

-Train smart, hard and enjoy the rewards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

JAS, welcome aboard and nice first post. I am the very last to give fitness advice. cmag is RIGHT ON though. I know what works for me and that is it. LOL. Good luck with your academy. Stay off this board during your time there and keep it "locked in". Find the right group of people to associate and study with and you will be fine. MOST IMPORTANTLY....... Don't get hurt, don't get in the glue on the weekends, and stay away from booze........... You can always tell on Monday morning during the run who was out tipping the Buds back over the weekend.


----------



## JAS6 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks a bunch guys for your responses. I appreciate it very much. Good input from all!

Any one else feel free to add.

Thanks again.


P.S. What happens with an injury during an academy? Kicked out?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

"RUN FOREST RUN" good luck JAS6


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just graduated from the last Lowell Academy (2007-01). Before I went in I just started running a couple of miles every other day until I was up to 4-5 miles. I started out on a treadmill and then moved out into the street and found that running in the street was way tougher than a treadmill. You are definitely gonna run your ass off but they build u up to it and it's not that bad. Good luck to you.


----------



## JAS6 (Feb 15, 2007)

How's the academic part? What did you think was difficult if any?

HaHa I signed up for the 4mile claddagh race for march 2nd, figured it would be a nice gage as to where I'm at.


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

The academic part is pretty challenging, they do multiple choice but the majority of the tests are fill in the blanks. The running and PT aspects were pretty challenging. Good luck to u.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

make sure you get a good pair of running shoes.


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't agree more with that statement


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Definately get some good shoes. They can make or break your PT. Make sure to go to a good store and have them measure you correctly. I have always been a big fan of New Balance. I did two 60 mile breast cancer walks, several races, and my academy with them (not the same pair obviously... ), and never had any problems.

As for running, I always enjoyed it, and found it pretty easy. So, I don't have any great training advice. CMAG seemed to know his stuff. I would definately mix in some pleiometrics, as that is becoming a big part of how fitness instructors are being trained now. Good luck, and keep it locked in.


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

A lot of the guys in our Lowell Academy went and got measured for running shoes. A lot of them got New Balance and seemed to like them. I went with a pair of Adidas and they worked out for me but it seems like New Balance are a good pair of running shoes. Def be prepared to run your ass off in this academy but they work you up to it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Fixed your post for you 5-0


Looks like I need to get to a MnG... Sorry for the gender-bender Cmag.


----------



## MPD133 (Jun 6, 2007)

My two cents, from a former LPA grad, is to focus on stretching, in addition to everything you've been told. Stretching should help prevent injuries. Also, I was suprised at how many student officers were good runners, or could pump out quite a few pushups, but were lacking in the situp category. Don't forget situps and pullups as part of your preparation.

I found the academics to be tough but fair. You didn't have very many trick questions thrown at you, but the fill in the blanks really made you study. You couldn't guess your way through the answers like you can on a multiple choice test. If you study a little bit every day, the tests won't knock you out of the academy.

Injuries are taken on a case by case basis. We had one Student Officer break his leg and he still completed his firearms week and EVOC (driving) with his leg in his cast. He did graduate because he wouldn't let anything stand in the way.

If you believe you can make it, and think "I will not quit" you will graduate.

Don't do anything stupid outside of the academy and you should do OK.


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

MPD could not have summed up the LPA any better than that.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

5-0 said:


> Looks like I need to get to a MnG... Sorry for the gender-bender Cmag.


- Better that error on here, than in person! ;-)

(hold your comments please, Snipe).


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cmagryan said:


> - Better that error on here, than in person! ;-)
> 
> (hold your comments please, Snipe).


- You definately couldnt mistake cmagryan as a male


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> - You definately couldnt mistake cmagryan as a male


:inlove:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> - You definately couldnt mistake cmagryan as a male


Brown noser.


----------



## MPD133 (Jun 6, 2007)

I heard that this year will be a big class. There are a few ways to get noticed early in the academy. Make sure you get noticed for something good- not something like being last all of the time, or forgetting certain items on a regular basis.

I used to hate running as the road guard, but I used to volunteer for it because I knew there were others in my running group who wouldn't make it. If you can learn to run road guard, that would be a good way to get some positive recognition. When you are running the streets, practice waiting at intersections for 20 seconds and then when you resume running, run at a faster pace than you were for about 2 minutes, then drop back to your set pace. Then take a 20 second break and take off again. You can't train for something like that on a treadmill.

Feel free to ask any more questions if you have them. I'm sure that others have heard that they are going to Lowell this year and they probably have questions. I'll answer as much as I can...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

JAS6 said:


> I'm supposed to head to the Lowell Police Academy some time in the spring.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Above all the fitness stuff you need to take it ONE DAY AT A TIME. Other than the studying part don't look too far ahead. Take each day as it come at you and you will be fine. Good Luck


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

I heard from a reliable source that they have 80 recruits this year and it's tentatively scheduled to start May 6....Good luck to all of the recruits, PS: I used to hate doing roadguard


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

Hypothetically, if one just recieved his conditional offer and was scheduled to attend this academy.... what should be expected in terms of academics? what about discipline (compared to say, army OSUT)? 

For example; Do you do a whole lot of "half right face"?


----------



## StrongasanAux (Nov 5, 2007)

Go to bodybuilding.com, they have a few good workouts for preparing for police academy and military. If you have a hard time finding it,just put police academy training in the search box.Take the advise of running 2 miles a day.I'm a gym rat and I thought I was in good shape until the first day running.Good Luck


----------



## MPD133 (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know what half right face is, so it must be the Lowell Staff doesn't focus too much on it. We did some drill type stuff, but for the most part, cops don't walk in formation very often.

Lowell has a reputation as being one of the toughest academies in the state physically, but I think they shine in the academic field because the tests are not just multiple choice, you have to fill in the blank. You can't BS your way through an LPA test. I realize now that it makes you a better cop on the street because you know the material cold and don't hesitate when you're making decisions.

One of the guys in my academy said he was running 6 miles a day on a treadmill. He had a really hard time once he started running on asphalt where there were actual elevation changes. Make sure you run in areas with hills. They will find hills for you to run.

Remember what I said, you can make it through anything. They make it tough to see if you will quit. We don't want quitters taking this job. It's nothing personal, but if you're our backup, we need to know you'll be there when the time comes. We'll be there for you.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Having the pleasure of working with Cmag for a number of years I can't agree more with the other posters that she could never be mistaken for anything but a "she". More importantly she is a fit, professional, and agressive cop who I learned much from. Hopefully she'll transfer here to F-town where she belongs!

Back to the academy question...don't leave out strength training as part of your preparation. Contrary to popular wisdom you need to be fit to run, you don't run to be fit. For a deconditioned person(not implying you are), hitting the road hard can do a number on you. Strength training prepares the body to absorb the shock to the joints, tendons and connective tissues that running will produce. As others have correctly pointed out running is a large component of your physical training but it's still only a piece of the whole pie. 

I'm not a big fan of traditional "bodybuilding" style training for a tactical athletes. Too much use of machines as well as "supported" lifting(i.e. using benches etc). Although technical, olympic style lifts are far more useful to prepare for the type of situations we may find ourselves in. That would include cleans, snatches as well as deadlifts and squats. Again, there is a learning curve and proper instruction really is a must. Will you see that type of lifting in the academy? Probably not. Work with what you have available but don't leave out the weight training. 

StrongasanAux made a great suggestion to check out bodybuilding.com. Despite the name it's a great resource for lots of different styles of lifting as well as nutrition. I would also add Testosterone Nation as another. Two great strength coaches from Mass post there, Mike Boyle and Eric Cressey. I recently taught at the last Perform Better seminar at the Reggie Lewis Center and had a chance to catch Mike's block of instruction. For functional training he is the go to guy. Best of luck!


----------



## Strideright (Dec 21, 2007)

Cmag is a great cop....very aggressive....very motivated.....very knowledgable......A TRUE PROFESSIONAL!

Getting fitted for your running shoes is very important. I used to get nasty nasty shin splints, until I went and got fitted for my shoes. Haven't had a problem since. Good luck!


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

I agree 100% with Nighttrain about his assessment of Mike Boyle and his knowledge base. In fact, if anyone is having a hard time preparing for any academy, I suggest contacting Mike.

Mike and I were at Springfield College together in the Sports Medicine program. He came to the Bruins after I left. I pursued a different career path. He obviously has stayed in the game so to speak and is accessible, approachable, and very driven.


----------



## MPD133 (Jun 6, 2007)

I forgot one of the other things that might help out. Start using one of those big Swiss balls. The academy has you focus on core strength and you'll be using those balls for a lot of things. It takes some getting used to, so if you start now, it won't come as a complete suprise.


----------



## Matt23 (Oct 17, 2007)

Strideright said:


> Getting fitted for your running shoes is very important. I used to get nasty nasty shin splints, until I went and got fitted for my shoes. Haven't had a problem since. Good luck!


From my experience Marathon Sports worked perfectly for this. I went there last July for shoes, for a road race that I was running in October. They take exact measurements, they make you run on a treadmill and run other evaluations and factor it all into what type of shoe they recommend.

Throughout my training and race day I never once felt pain in my feet, shins, ankle, or knees.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Excellent suggestion.

New England Running Store is also great for getting fitted. If you go there wear an old pair of running sneakers. They look at where your pressure points are, have you run to check your gate and stride and find a pair of sneakers for you and your style of running. They don't just grab the most expensive pair off the wall, they seem to really want to put you in the right sneaker.


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

So I received word that LPA 08 will start for sure on May 12 and that there are 96 recruits. Good luck to all and to any of my Framingham brothers out there, how are the 07 recruits that went to Lowell with me doing? Tell them Williams from Pittsfield said what's up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

I know that it's a little late, but www.crossfit.com has some good information, and a good mix of workouts and exercises to spice up your training. They are LE friendly, and I have incorporated some stuff into my workouts.


----------

